# whats a good store...



## caRpediEm17 (Jun 11, 2006)

to buy like a catholic school girl outfit?? haha i know that sounds bad, especially cuz like halloweens not even close!! but its for a surprise for my boyfriend...i cant wait to see the look on his face!! 

but anyway! i live in tacoma, washington and i am so clueless as to where to even begin to look! anybody know any good stores?? thanks so much!!


----------



## Shimmer (Jun 11, 2006)

electric boutique...
or just google stripper wear. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




here


----------



## Spam.n.Rice (Jun 12, 2006)

I remember I saw one at Castle in Seattle....or you can always check out thrift stores like Red Light cuz they carry costume stuff too.


----------



## KeshieShimmer (Jun 12, 2006)

you can go to a sex shop


----------



## BadBadGirl (Aug 2, 2006)

If you are still looking, forplaycatalog.com is having a 20% off all Halloween costumes. I bet they have a bunch of schoolgirl styles to choose from.


----------



## lovalotz (Aug 6, 2006)

lol that's so cute


----------

